

Show HN: Limelight - An open source implementation of Nvidia  GameStream - Aaronneyer
http://limelight-stream.com/

======
Aaronneyer
There's a demo of it running on an RPi here:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/5812](http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/5812)

